# WTK Difference between a PM 1340 GT and  PM1340 HD



## chiroone (Feb 17, 2019)

I finally got to the point where I’m pulling the trigger on the 1340 lath.   I’m just curious is there any significant difference between the 1340 GT and the 1340 HD?


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

If you mean the 1340GT versus 1440HD? (I didn't see a PM 1340HD for sale on the website)

The 1440HD is made in China and weighs about 3,000 lbs versus 1350 lbs for the 1340GT which is made in Taiwan. 

Both are great machines and the pricing is pretty close between them.

David.


----------



## zjtr10 (Feb 18, 2019)

I feel your pain of trying to make a decision as to which toy to buy.

I bought the PM 1440 GT for the following reasons

1.  As you pointed out the general thinking  is made in Taiwan is better than made in China 
 As I understand it any of the PM machines that have T in the model number come from Taiwan 
2. Knowing that this is a one time purchase for me I bought the biggest baddest fully equipped machine I could afford. 

 FYI I am very happy with the p.m. 1440 GT


----------



## chiroone (Feb 18, 2019)

It looks like I goofed up on my Model designation. It is actually ERL1340 I am wanting to know the difference compared to the PM1340 GT


----------



## parshal (Feb 18, 2019)

About thousand pounds and a few thousand dollars is biggest difference I can find.  The ERL having more of both.  Mark Jacobs will respond, I'm sure, since he had a 1340GT and now has the ERL1340.


----------



## mksj (Feb 18, 2019)

About a 1000 lbs and twice the price. Really different machine in every way. Much more rigid and beefy with a cast iron base, universal gearbox so no change gears for imperial and metric threads, higher rated spindle speed, 3 Hp motor.... Still has a D1-4 chuck mount, so 1.57" spindle bore.  The steady rest and follow-rest are massive compared to my 1340GT.  Very high build quality.  Really depends on what you want to do and how fast you want to remove material. Gunsmiths mostly  like the 1340GT or 1440GT which strikes a good balance cost/performance. The ERL/TRL-1340 was more difficult to get delivered and moved into my garage.

Arrived about a week ago, I am working on installing the VFD system.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 18, 2019)

Crikey.   The head on that thing is huge.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 18, 2019)

Did you buy that from PM Mark?  Can't find it on their website.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 18, 2019)

Mark,

How much longer is the ERL 1340 headstock compared to that in the 1340GT?

nez


----------



## mksj (Feb 18, 2019)

I did purchase it through QMT, there are a lot of machines and products not listed on their website. The headstock from D1-4 mount to the spider is about 21-22" (22" to the edge of the cover). I f I recall the 1340GT was around 19" (to the spider bolts). On the ERL it is possible to have the spider bolts under/near the cover., it has a removable extension mounted to the spindle that is thicker and could be drilled for spider bolts.


----------



## BldrBill (Feb 18, 2019)

I’ve been reading the various posts by Mark, David Best and Alan with regards to the PM 1340GT, and really appreciate time spent and the wealth of information put forth by these individuals. Mark in particular has been very gracious with regards to sharing what works with regards to VFD conversions and tooling.

I began looking that the 1340GT, but never was that fond of the Norton-type gearbox’s method of lubrication, so I began to read about and consider the 1440 GT.  Now that Mark has purchased this beauty, I’m quite interested in following the installation and review of this lathe.  By the time I finally pick one to order I’ll be retired.  Oops—that already happened -- sometime during my rather lengthy shopping spree...


----------



## BldrBill (Feb 19, 2019)

FYI:  I inquired about the availability of the ERL from PM/QMT. Matt indicated that it was sort of a one-op special order for Mark; they don’t routinely carry or offer this machine.


----------

